# Good beginners set up?



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

I know very little about reloading, but my son and I are interested in hand loading our practice ammo. What would be a good set up to look at for a begginer? I'd like to spend the least possible, but also have a reliable and easy to use set up. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It depends to a large degree on how much shooting you plan on doing and whether it is rifle or pistol you plan on loading. Take your first estimate and double it cause once you see your round cost go down your shooting will probably go up.

I load pistol ammo and have had a Lee Loadmaster for several months and am quite pleased with it. I started with a cheaper model (Pro 1000) but would not repeat that choice.

Others are going to tell you to get a single stage press which is cheaper but you will quickly outgrow it if loading for pistols. The Loadmaster can be loaded in single stage fashion while getting started.

Good luck whatever you do.

tumbleweed


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info TOF! I plan to primarily load 40 S&W pistol rounds at first and then maybe expand to others once I get the hang of it. 

Thanks again for the reply! :smt1099


----------



## mikld (Jun 20, 2009)

*Already here for you...*

http://www.handgunforum.net/handloading-reloading/2980-basic-reloading.html


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks! Good info! :smt023


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

Figure your needs. A single stage press will load around 50 rounds per hour. The Lee classic turret around 200 rounds per hour and a progressive even faster. I have been loading on a classic turret four years now and it has been a great press for me. Very reliable and easy to use. I load 9mm, 38 spcl, 45 auto and 223 on mine.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll second the Lee Classic Turret. With the auto powder, and auto prime works well using the KISS method. And very affordable. I just loaded my first 200 9 Saturday and was much better on the last 50 than the first 50. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You can buy the Lee turret beginner's kit for just over a hundred dollars. Spend about the same for dies, powder, primers, and bullets, and you are turning out quality cartridges, very soon. 

Add a brass cleaning rig, at some point, and buy a less aggravating (but no more accurate) scale, as soon as you are able. Down the road a ways, you may need a case trimmer.

Use this very inexpensive setup until you know enough about reloading to know whether you need anything better, and then abandon it or sell it, if it's not good enough. 

Personally, I still have mine, and other than adding a single stage press for loading long, bottle-necked rifle cartridges, I don't intend to replace it.


----------

